# Como se construye un Multivibrador Astable?



## orion_bhmth (Feb 18, 2007)

Hola amigos, acudo de nuevo a ustedes para pedir ayuda. Necesito hacer un multivibrador astable para una práctica pero no se ni por donde empezar, tengo un diagrama en circuit maker, pero no se que son o para que sirven, de hecho cheke el tutorial que hay en la pagina pero no entendí nada.......... Ojala puedan darme un poco de información hacerca de los componentes que deben conectarse al LM555 para generar una señal de multivibrador astable, y tambien las ecuaciones que rigen su comportamiento (resistencias, capacitares,frecuencia)

*Saludos y gracias  *


----------



## mabauti (Feb 18, 2007)

el tutuorial esta suficientemente explicado. Necesitas resistencias, capacitores , el 555 y una fuente de voltaje de 5V.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm







las formulas ahi las tienes. ¿En que es lo que particularmente tienes dudas?


----------



## orion_bhmth (Feb 18, 2007)

Gracias por tu respuesta mabauti, creo que en la presentación del mensaje no especifique que soy nuevo en esto (muy nuevo de hecho  ops: )... en el diagrama que pusiste en tu respuesta entiendo todo, excepto que valores tienen R1, R2, C1 y C2...... , se que estos valores estan en funcion de la señal que se quiere obtener, en la práctica que necesito realizar me piden que realize los cálculos necesarios para obtener una señal cuadrada con una frecuencia de 1Hz, 100Hz y 1000Hz............ ¿que rayos es esa pregunta?, como se calculan ???


----------



## mabauti (Feb 18, 2007)

la formula te lo dice :
La frecuencia con que la señal de salida oscila está dada por la fórmula: f = 1/(0.693 x C1 x (R1 + 2 x R2))

casi siempre C1 se escoje entre 0.1 y 100uF
luego seleccionas R2 que se de un valor entre 1kiloohm y 1 mega ohm
por ultimo caclulas R1

Para que se te sea mas sencillo, bajate este programa que gratis:
http://www.elektroda.net/download/file699.html
la opcion seria astable con duty cicle > 50% (ya despues de instalarlo)

C2 es fijo y puedes poner C2  = 0.01uF


----------



## orion_bhmth (Feb 18, 2007)

ya voy entendiendo mi amigo, ese programa que publicaste esta bastante bueno y ya lo bajé. Tengo una duda (prometo q será la última jeje   ) en el diagrama que pusiste 2 comentarios antes muestra la existencia de 2 capacitores creo yo, C1 y C2, en la practica que tengo que hacer menciona solo un capacitor, y de acuerdo a las fórmulas del tutorial solo se menciona uno, mi pregunta es: ¿ solo utilizo un capacitor, es decir , en el diagrama aparecen C1 y C2, son el mismo capacitor o son capacitores diferentes???? 

*Saludos*


----------



## mabauti (Feb 18, 2007)

El mas importante es C1 (el que va en las resistencias), con ese haces los calculos. 

C2 es opcional.


----------



## Trinquete (Feb 19, 2007)

Muestro al foro para quien lo necesite las frecuencias calculadas para el 555 como oscilador, y el esquema de un oscilador con el C.I. 555.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 10, 2009)

Hola.
Tal vez esto te sirva.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## racko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola,

Aprovechando la consulta le hago una pregunta, como podria conseguir la señal que adjunto con un 555 ??


Gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola Racko

Nunca me habia tocado ver que se pudiera realizar una configuración así del 555 asi que yo creo que... me apunto... en el tema...  

sera posible?

no creo checa la ficha tecnica y en el diagrama interno para la salida utiliza un transistor PNP en salida....
asi que nesesitarias agregar un circuito adjunto al 555 para lograr esos pulsos...

http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM555.pdf

saludos...


----------



## racko (Jun 5, 2010)

Gracias Lubeck!

Mira el pulso positivo lo podria lograr claramente (mas alla de la amplitud) con un 555 en configuracion astable, lo que no se es como hacer el pulso negativo y tampoco se como generar el disparo repetitivo.
Veo si alguien me puede ayudar..

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 5, 2010)

> lo que no se es como hacer el pulso negativo



Exacto.... a eso es lo que me refiero....
que como se utiliza un transistor PNP en la salida interna del 555... no creo que sea posible... 

lo del disparo repetitivo puede que con una configuración media rara fuese posible...

espero que alguien confirme si fuese o no posible... 
saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 20, 2014)

Mi dilema es que quisiera controlar la tensión que le llega a las bases y a los colectores de los transistores (J-FET o BJT) de un a-estable. A su vez al controlar la tensión de las anteriormente dichas quiero ver si de esa manera puedo cambiar el ancho y la amplitud del pulso. 
También si puedo usar un diodo del tipo varicap para cambiar la frecuencia del a-estable y ver cual es la configuración que debe hacer a esta diodo varicap


----------



## reynaga23 (Abr 20, 2015)

hola buenas tardes.

disculpen la molestia, tengo días queriendo simular lo que es el multivibrador astable en proteus, arme el circuito basándome en distintos diagramas y viendo algunos videos, y cuando intento simularlo no pasa nada, pero físicamente si funciona.

no se si es un problema de proteus o a que se deba????


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2015)

reynaga23 dijo:


> hola buenas tardes.
> 
> disculpen la molestia, tengo días queriendo simular lo que es el multivibrador astable en proteus, arme el circuito basándome en distintos diagramas y viendo algunos videos, y cuando intento simularlo no pasa nada, pero físicamente si funciona.
> 
> _*no se si es un problema de proteus o a que se deba????*_



*! Y como saber sin ver la simulación ¡* 

Comprime el archivo de Proteus con Winrar o Winzip y lo subes al Foro


*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## reynaga23 (Abr 23, 2015)

Hola que tal ya vi el error, si están bien los diagramas, el error estaba en mi proteus, lo desinstale y volví a instalar y ya trabajo normal, me di cuenta porque en otras simulaciones paso lo mismo de que no funcionaban correctamente y ya las tenia listas

pero muchas gracias y disculpen la molestia


----------



## Misael13z (Mar 21, 2021)

me podrian ayudar con el multivibrador astable en proteus y me sale que hay cortocircuito.


----------



## danimallen5 (Mar 21, 2021)

Ahi lo tienes corregido, uno de los transistores estaba conectado al revés, la tierra estaba mal conectada y aunque con esas dos cosas ya funcionaba, uno de los condensadores electrolíticos también estaba invertido.


----------



## Misael13z (Mar 21, 2021)

Muchisiaiisisiismas gracias.👍👍


----------



## danimallen5 (Mar 21, 2021)

De nada, para eso estamos..
Un saludo.


----------

